# Warcraft 3 Battle.net Help on Connecting.



## SSJCheese (Dec 31, 2007)

Ok, I am slightly confused as to the whereabouts of this problem, I was playing Warcraft III: Frozen Throne online. I walked away for a few minutes and it said my connection to Battle.net was lost, but when i tried to reconnect, it said unable to connect due to invalid server or something like that. I tried disableing my firewall and checking Battle.net tech support FAQ. Both of my games are valid. I also check on Starcraft to see if it was just my game, but i can't connect on there either. Please aid me if you have an answer. Much obliged.


----------



## SSJCheese (Dec 31, 2007)

I forgot to add that this happened last night. I also run off a external hard drive(I strongly think that this is not the problem) and my firewall service is McAfee.


----------



## Twysta` (Jul 10, 2008)

That's weird, is it still not working?
Was it working fine before all this?


----------

